# feeding rabbit



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

i throw a chunk of fresh lean meat of rabbit as a treat for my last p....is it ok? 
i am also feeding shrimp and fish( cant remember it name) lol....
i fed 2x a day for my 5-6" p.... good? or lessen it???
how frequent shoulkd i fed my p?
suggestions and advices are helpful to me
















thanks guyz....


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

Well rabbit is a mammal, and not a big part of their diet. I guess on occasion it wouldn't be too bad for them. Personally I feed my 5-6" every couple of days, sometimes everyday. I guess as long as you aren't feeding large amount it isn't going to be bad for it but might get on yours or someone else's nerves when you go away and have to get someone to feed twice a day.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

no mammals


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I would rather stew that wabbit for muh self.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

As far as the rabbit hey whatever you like. The feeding schedule is never determined by you it is determined by the p's. If they want to eat they will, whether it be food you put in or eachother.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm with Dr Detroit on this one. Grill that baby and put it on a plate for me with some wasabi sauce. Anyways I like to follow Brian Scott's guidelines when it comes to feeding piranha. 97-98% of the fish's diet should consist of fish. The other 2-3% is up to you on how you want to feed. So to answer your question yes its ok as long as it is only 2-3% of its total diet. So if you feed a fish lets say once a day then that would mean every 100 days no more than 2-3 times mammalian meat or poultry.


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I'm with Dr Detroit on this one. Grill that baby and put it on a plate for me with some wasabi sauce. Anyways I like to follow Brian Scott's guidelines when it comes to feeding piranha. 97-98% of the fish's diet should consist of fish. The other 2-3% is up to you on how you want to feed. So to answer your question yes its ok as long as it is only 2-3% of its total diet. So if you feed a fish lets say once a day then that would mean every 100 days no more than 2-3 times mammalian meat or poultry.


thank you sir....sont worry if you will drop by here ill cook for you----stew rabbit? lol
i just tried to fed my p with rabbit a chunk of meat and likes it so much,,,,,i didnt fed rabbit as staple but most of the time(every day) with shirmp and fish? is that ok? prognosis on its tail is good....and water temp now is about 30C....am still treating with salt....thanks to all of you guyz....
i am always checking its tail and now its darkened and continuing to grow--- hoping for fast result lol....
now i am planning to have another shoal of 4 in a 55 gal? is it ok for 1.5" rbp's? then ill just throw them up in a 5 together with my old p? soes it sounds good? or not????
any suggestions buddies????


----------

